# HELP: Driver for Sweex PC Card 11G needed!



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

L.S.,

I've had to re-install my laptop from scratch  All the software and drivers I have, accept for my Sweex wireless PC Card 11G. I've gone to the site of Sweex but the driver they offer to download is wrong and doesn't recognize the card. Do you have similar problems or do you know where to find the correct driver?

Mzzl, KoosHopeloos


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

do you see a model # anywhere on the card?


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

HEy Terrister,

Sorry, I couldn't reply earlier, but the model number is WF513...
Is this usefull for you?

Mzzl, KoosHopeloos


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I looked at their web site. I did not see a card there with that model #. Also could not find it via Google. Have you tried to contact Sweex for help? They may be able to help you fing the right driver for your card.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

greetings
download this
*SANDRA* 
just might give you a little more info on that card
chow


----------



## saroco (Mar 30, 2007)

KoosHopeloos said:


> L.S.,
> 
> I've had to re-install my laptop from scratch  All the software and drivers I have, accept for my Sweex wireless PC Card 11G. I've gone to the site of Sweex but the driver they offer to download is wrong and doesn't recognize the card. Do you have similar problems or do you know where to find the correct driver?
> 
> Mzzl, KoosHopeloos


Try www.driverguide.com i usually find everything there


----------

